# Dendrobium Blue Seas leaves turning yellow with pitted spots



## Teresa Koncolor (Oct 8, 2020)

I noted this today on several leaves. I repotted the plant several weeks ago. It did fine until today. We had a nice cool spell for a couple of weeks then the weather got hot and humid again. It was in the 70’s and now upper 80’s.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 29, 2020)

the spots look like insect damage. That leaf is dying. Did the plant have good roots? Watch the new growths.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Nov 2, 2020)

The plant had good roots. It seems to have stabilized. I trimmed off all the dying leaves and hit it with physan a few times then returned it to it's sunny spot. I also treated it with insecticide, miticide and a systemic fungicide. Something worked


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 2, 2020)

keep it drying as your weather cools.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Nov 5, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> keep it drying as your weather cools.


I've cut way back on watering. I was watering nearly every day with the heat. Now I'm down to about once a week


----------

